# Icône de remplacement pour NeoOffice ?



## eleonooore (6 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,

Savez-vous où je pourrais trouver une icône de remplacement pour NeoOffice ?
Je ne suis pas fan de celle par défaut... 

Merci !

(il y vraiment de très belles choses dans ce sous-forum, je parcours depuis une heure les fils de créations :love: )


----------



## eleonooore (6 Janvier 2008)

En fait, j'ai trouvé celle-ci qui me convient bien :

http://leonico.deviantart.com/art/MS-NeoOffice-mac-70156605


----------



## eleonooore (18 Mars 2008)

J'ai une autre question...

Où se trouvent les icônes utilisées pour NeoOffice (autres que celle de l'appli) ?
Je voudrais changer les icônes par défaut (des document créés) pour celles contenues dans ce pack.
Je subodore un dossier du genre Resources/Contents, mais j'ai du mal à trouver ça dans le Finder.

Merci ! Et bienvenue dans ce "post-où-je cause-toute-seule"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mars 2008)

Coucou  

Tu as également celle-ci, mais uniquement pour le dock. 

Pour changer les icônes générées par Neo Office, je te conseille d'utiliser Candybar, ce sera beaucoup plus simple.


----------



## eleonooore (19 Mars 2008)

Oui, j'ai CandyBar, donc pas de souci pour changer l'icône du Dock.
Mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment modifier les autres icônes (celles pour les différents types de documents) 
Et en fait je n'avais pas pensé qu'elles puissent être changées via CandyBar. Bien bien bien.

Que les icônes y soient enregistrées dans une collection ou dans un dossier a une importance ?

Merci et bonjour, San Diego


----------



## giga64 (19 Mars 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Et en fait je n'avais pas pensé qu'elles puissent être changées via CandyBar. Bien bien bien.



Non, tu ne pourras changer que l'icône du dock et du dossier application avec CandyBar...

Pour les autres, il faut effectivement aller voir dans le paquet de l'appli... mais j'utilise iWork 

@+


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

Celle-ci.


----------



## eleonooore (19 Mars 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Non, tu ne pourras changer que l'icône du dock et du dossier application avec CandyBar...
> Pour les autres, il faut effectivement aller voir dans le paquet de l'appli...



Ah, ok.
Justement, ce paquet en question, je désespère de le trouver, après m'être explosé les yeux  en parcourant les milliers d'icônes listées par Spotlight...



C0rentin a dit:


> Celle-ci.



J'aime beaucoup , tellement que l'utilise déjà pour TextEdit 

EDIT : OMG j'ai trouvé ! Clic droit sur l'application, "Afficher le contenu du paquet" 
Un nouveau "truc tout bête appris aujourd'hui"

Merci à vous tous


----------



## giga64 (19 Mars 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> EDIT : OMG j'ai trouvé ! Clic droit sur l'application, "Afficher le contenu du paquet"
> Un nouveau "truc tout bête appris aujourd'hui"



Oups, je n'avais pas saisi que c'était ça qui te posait problème :rose: 

Bonne custo' alors 

@+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mars 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Et en fait je n'avais pas pensé qu'elles puissent être changées via CandyBar. Bien bien bien.



C'était possible avec Candybar 2, mais apparement ce n'est plus le cas avec la version 3, désolé.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mars 2008)

Si ca intéresse quelqu'un, voici la raison pour laquelle Candybar a supprimé cette fonctionnalité: 



> We intentionally removed the "application" icon changing feature in CandyBar 3 due to security concerns with "Code Signing" in Leopard. If we can bring it back, we definitely will!


----------

